# my 12' appleby



## jsbossert (Oct 18, 2014)

Any thoughts or tips?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 18, 2014)

Welcome to tin boats.
Where do you live and what do you fish for?


----------



## WPS (Oct 18, 2014)

Welcome to TinBoats!..... Nice tin!

Do you have any other pictures of your boat ?... What year is it ?

Yeah, what do you fish for! :mrgreen:


----------



## jsbossert (Oct 18, 2014)

Its a 1964 appleby, i live in pa, fish at green lane reservoir, for bass, crappie and there is carp, cats wht n yellow perch supposed to be pike in there. I added seats so far thats about it, thought about a deck but dont know if i need to.


----------



## jsbossert (Oct 18, 2014)

Do you guys think its too small for a deck, actually 11.5' 42" @ widest part?


----------



## rscottp (Oct 19, 2014)

Welcome aboard. The only thing I might try is to mount the front seat so that it swivels. A bit more comfy for the guy in the front.


----------



## jsbossert (Oct 19, 2014)

There is no enough room for it to swivel, and i want to keep the middle bench clear


----------



## Y_J (Oct 20, 2014)

You could put a small deck on the front, move the seat back enough to be able to swivel then add a hatch door to the deck, wallah... storage space and a swiveling front chair.. That's what I'm doing on my 12' Semi-V


----------



## jsbossert (Oct 20, 2014)

Just don't know if it's stable enough


----------



## gillhunter (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice boat. Welcome aboard. "Should I deck this?" is a question that gets asked a lot. If you haven't seen this thread, it's a good read. I would suggest that if you decide not to deck it that you might concider building a box with a hinged top that you could mount between the middle and front bench to mount your front seat on a swivel and it would also provide a bit of storage.

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=9074


----------



## Y_J (Oct 20, 2014)

jsbossert said:


> Just don't know if it's stable enough


Sorry jsbossert. I should have clarified my front deck a bit. It's not intended as a casting deck. In fact it will be rather low but high enough to put the batteries in and a few PFDs and anchor. The front fishing seat will be at the back of the deck just about where Mac suggested the storage box/seat mount. Trust me, I know how un-stable the 12' Semi-V can be. It hasn't been that long ago that I flipped mine over on the Chattahoochee River. What a fiasco that turned out to be. LOL Any way, you make your boat the way YOU want it to be. That's the only way you will be happy with it. But... The suggestions and ideas are here for you to ponder over. hehehe Hell, I've changed my own plans 2 or 3 times just because of all the great ideas here in these forums. Plus, as long as I listen to those that have done this a few times, they haven't steered me wrong yet.
Oh, and the extra weight down low will help stabilize it a bit.


----------



## Jim (Oct 21, 2014)

I would put a small level removable floor in front of each bench and that's it. That is a beautiful boat.


----------



## jsbossert (Oct 21, 2014)

Ya think ill stay away from a deck, besides it gets stored upside down, glad your ok y_j


----------



## WPS (Oct 21, 2014)

Do you have a trailer ?


----------



## jsbossert (Oct 21, 2014)

No trailer, have removable fold up wheels


----------



## WPS (Oct 21, 2014)

jsbossert said:


> No trailer, have removable fold up wheels


The reason I asked was:... If you put in a lot of wood, it will make it heavier and it would be hard to load the boat in the back of a truck! etc..etc..

Like Jim suggested, you could put a small level ''removable floor''.... Look around on here, there is a lot of boats the same size as yours that has a floor/deck in them... I've seen some nice builds on here!

Another option:... If you wanted to add a floor/deck, you could always buy a small boat trailer... Look around in your area and put an ad on Craigslist.

Yeah, you have a very nice lookin' boat! 8)


----------



## jsbossert (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks, the floor is not a bad idea, tuff standing in the front


----------



## Y_J (Oct 22, 2014)

jsbossert said:


> Ya think ill stay away from a deck, besides it gets stored upside down, glad your ok y_j


Thank you jsbossert. Much appreciated.


----------



## Y_J (Oct 22, 2014)

You can find some trailers on CL pretty inexpensive. And if not try looking at jet ski trailers. Readjust the bunks, add about 4 ft to the tongue and you're good to go. At least it's working on mine so far. By adding 4' on the tongue allowed me to have the boat transom right even with the trailer frame back cross bar. Adding a tongue roller or two will help also.


----------



## Ringo Steele (Oct 24, 2014)

A flat floor makes a semi-vee a lot more comfy. Take a look at mine if you like, for an idea of what it will look like. Link in my signature below... "My slow mod" link.


----------



## BoatDawg4120 (Oct 27, 2014)

I would have to disagree on the comments about a casting deck not being stable on the semi V 12' boats. My first build thread on this site was on a 12' semi v and I had a front and rear casting deck on it that was about 4" below the top of the boat and it was great to fish on. With myself and a buddy we would fish all day both standing as it had no seats in it and even a few times with a third person standing on the bottom of the boat in between the decks and never had any stability issues. It wasnt as tippy as some would say it is. But, this all depends on the shape and design of the boat. I never did know the make and model of mine but it was very stable with front and rear casting decks.


----------



## southga (Nov 1, 2014)

cool boat


----------



## jsbossert (Nov 5, 2014)

My boss has a sea doo that took a shit, told me to make an offer for trailer, looks like i might get a good deal, fingers crossed.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 5, 2014)

Since u have to leave the boat in quarantine at green lane and drag it to the water I would say no deck

Btw not heard of any pike some muskie years back maybe


----------



## Y_J (Nov 6, 2014)

jsbossert said:


> My boss has a sea doo that took a shit, told me to make an offer for trailer, looks like i might get a good deal, fingers crossed.


I picked my jetski trailer up for $100 for my 12' boat. Got to add about 4' to the tongue, moved the bunks a bit wider on the frame also. Mine is galvanized steel so I sanded it down to bare steel and primed it with self etching primer. All that's left for it is to weld the tongue extension and winch post on, primer the extended part and paint the trailer, then repack the bearings and it'll be ready to go.
Good luck on yours.


----------



## WPS (Nov 6, 2014)

jsbossert said:


> My boss has a sea doo that took a s**t, told me to make an offer for trailer, looks like i might get a good deal, fingers crossed.


Hope you get the trailer & good luck!

Once you get a trailer, then you can add a deck!


----------



## jsbossert (Nov 9, 2014)

Did the transom today


----------



## jsbossert (Nov 17, 2014)

Another transom pic.


----------



## jsbossert (Dec 6, 2014)

What do you guys think


----------



## WPS (Dec 10, 2014)

Looks nice!


----------



## jsbossert (Mar 15, 2015)

Ready to go, converted jet ski trailer, new tires,bunks and repacked bearings, boat has new azek transom and modified front so seat would swivel and added a drain plug!


----------



## jsbossert (Mar 15, 2015)

Another picture


----------



## fishin_magician (Mar 15, 2015)

Hahahah very very cool...


----------

